# Is Thermacell Junk?



## salesguy68

I have one of the original thermacells and it still works like a champ.  I have bought at least 5 other ones recently (within the last couple years) and they seem to only last about 2-3 uses.  They either fail to light, or will not release the gas in order to light.  I am not sure whats going on.  I have a friend who experiences the same thing.  Grant it, when they work, there is nothing like it, but it can be very frustrating to get into the woods on a hot day just to realize it doesn't work.  I have tried changing the fuel bottles and everything to no avail.  What are your experiences?


----------



## GAGE

I have been using the same one for 3 years with zero problems.


----------



## GA DAWG

I have an original still working like a new one or better than a new one looks like


----------



## killerv

I'm still using the same salesman sample one I was given in the early 2000s, so mine is goin on 10 years or so.


----------



## Paymaster

I have one that is 3 years old and works great. My son in law has a newer one and no problems with it either.


----------



## Gamikatsu

i have bought two... the first one i got i paid 19.99 for.  still working great.  the second one i bought, i got for 19.99 because it came with refills, and the holster.  the holster was 24.99 by itself so i figured to save 4 dollars.  the second one i bought, won't release gas, and so therefore doesn't work.  not sure why but oh well.  i will use the original one (just bought last year) till it doesn't  i figure, for 20 dollars, even if i gotta buy one each year or every other year, its worth it IMO.  probably what the company figures as well, with the refills being as expensive as they are.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Mine is about 4 years old no issues best thing since sliced bread


----------



## shakey gizzard

Just like American Express! Dont leave home without it! However the refill prices are goin up. Anyone got the link on DIY refill'n?


----------



## Paymaster

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dj5793flbJU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dj5793flbJU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## dawg2

salesguy68 said:


> I have one of the original thermacells and it still works like a champ.  I have bought at least 5 other ones recently (within the last couple years) and they seem to only last about 2-3 uses.  They either fail to light, or will not release the gas in order to light.  I am not sure whats going on.  I have a friend who experiences the same thing.  Grant it, when they work, there is nothing like it, but it can be very frustrating to get into the woods on a hot day just to realize it doesn't work.  I have tried changing the fuel bottles and everything to no avail.  What are your experiences?


You may have a bad one.  Send it back and thermacell will replace it.


----------



## Mako22

I have one and never use it. I hunt the way I did before therma cells with a US issue skeeter jacket.


----------



## Sterlo58

I have had one for several years and it works great.


----------



## Oldstick

dawg2 said:


> You may have a bad one.  Send it back and thermacell will replace it.



+1 one on the great customer service.  They will replace it promptly.  I was having similar problems and emailed them and they replied very quickly and politely asking me to send it  back.

But I then discovered I just needed to screw the cartridge in TIGHT (not just snug) to get the gas to flow.  Maybe this got the unit broken in or maybe some cartridges are a little more finicky, but I haven't had this gas flow problem once since that first time.


----------



## ThermaCELL

*ThermaCELL Customer Support*

Hey All: My name is Josh and I work for ThermaCELL. I came upon this forum and these messages, so I wanted to reply to you all. We certainly stand behind our products and are happy to repair or replace any malfunctioning units that you have. 

Many times if you let the gas flow for two minutes before igniting this will ‘clean out’ the unit and fix the problem. We would urge you to try this on your ThermaCELLs first. If the units are still not working, please send it to: ThermaCELL, 26 Crosby Drive, Bedford MA 01730. Do not include any cartridges or repellent mats. Please fill out the return form (http://www.thermacell.com/sites/default/files/thermacell_return_repair_form.pdf) and include this in your package. Make sure you include your return address. We'll either fix your ThermaCELL and send it back, or send a new one ASAP. 

I apologize for the inconvenience and I want to stress that we value all customer feedback and that we stand behind our product. We look forward to getting you some working ThermaCELLs. 

Any questions or concerns - please private message me or email me at jsilvia@thermacell.net


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ThermaCELL said:


> Hey All: My name is Josh and I work for ThermaCELL. I came upon this forum and these messages, so I wanted to reply to you all. We certainly stand behind our products and are happy to repair or replace any malfunctioning units that you have.
> 
> Many times if you let the gas flow for two minutes before igniting this will ‘clean out’ the unit and fix the problem. We would urge you to try this on your ThermaCELLs first. If the units are still not working, please send it to: ThermaCELL, 26 Crosby Drive, Bedford MA 01730. Do not include any cartridges or repellent mats. Please fill out the return form (http://www.thermacell.com/sites/default/files/thermacell_return_repair_form.pdf) and include this in your package. Make sure you include your return address. We'll either fix your ThermaCELL and send it back, or send a new one ASAP.
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience and I want to stress that we value all customer feedback and that we stand behind our product. We look forward to getting you some working ThermaCELLs.
> 
> Any questions or concerns - please private message me or email me at jsilvia@thermacell.net



It just doesn't get any simpler or better than that.


----------



## Buck Nasty

ThermaCELL said:


> Hey All: My name is Josh and I work for ThermaCELL. I came upon this forum and these messages, so I wanted to reply to you all. We certainly stand behind our products and are happy to repair or replace any malfunctioning units that you have.
> 
> Many times if you let the gas flow for two minutes before igniting this will ‘clean out’ the unit and fix the problem. We would urge you to try this on your ThermaCELLs first. If the units are still not working, please send it to: ThermaCELL, 26 Crosby Drive, Bedford MA 01730. Do not include any cartridges or repellent mats. Please fill out the return form (http://www.thermacell.com/sites/default/files/thermacell_return_repair_form.pdf) and include this in your package. Make sure you include your return address. We'll either fix your ThermaCELL and send it back, or send a new one ASAP.
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience and I want to stress that we value all customer feedback and that we stand behind our product. We look forward to getting you some working ThermaCELLs.
> 
> Any questions or concerns - please private message me or email me at jsilvia@thermacell.net



There you have it.....not only do they stand behind their products, they are on GON!!!!!


----------



## jonkayak

ThermaCELL said:


> Hey All: My name is Josh and I work for ThermaCELL. I came upon this forum and these messages, so I wanted to reply to you all. We certainly stand behind our products and are happy to repair or replace any malfunctioning units that you have.
> 
> Many times if you let the gas flow for two minutes before igniting this will ‘clean out’ the unit and fix the problem. We would urge you to try this on your ThermaCELLs first. If the units are still not working, please send it to: ThermaCELL, 26 Crosby Drive, Bedford MA 01730. Do not include any cartridges or repellent mats. Please fill out the return form (http://www.thermacell.com/sites/default/files/thermacell_return_repair_form.pdf) and include this in your package. Make sure you include your return address. We'll either fix your ThermaCELL and send it back, or send a new one ASAP.
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience and I want to stress that we value all customer feedback and that we stand behind our product. We look forward to getting you some working ThermaCELLs.
> 
> Any questions or concerns - please private message me or email me at jsilvia@thermacell.net



I wished more companies would follow your lead. 

Love my Thermacell. It's only a few months old but it's worth every penny.


----------



## jpatton

I use mine all of the time. Works great.


----------



## deepfryit

broke down on the marsh one sunday evening on the airboat...had to have another airboat bring a part out the next morning. the mosquitos were so bad that you coulndnt open your mouth and breath in without gettin a mouth full. we were bow hunting and had our thermacells, fired em up and in a few minutes zero bugs. you could here em hummin but they stayed away. it was also 85-90 degrees. its the best tool in my bag and priceless.


----------



## pstrahin

Sounds great to hear this.  My son and I are cold climate transplants that will be bow hunting in warm temps for the 1st time this year.  @ thermaCells in our future!


----------



## Papa Bear

Sounds like they stand behind their product!   I have one that is 7 or 8 yrs old and would have to quit hunting the early season if I did not use my Thermacell


----------



## germag

During warm weather, I don't know which is worse....forgetting to bring your ammo or your bait, or forgetting to bring your ThermaCELL.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Never had one.


----------



## germag

Well, if you ever hunt warm weather and end up with gnats and skeeters and such bugging you, it's a good investment. Mine works for me.


----------



## mattech

ThermaCELL said:


> Hey All: My name is Josh and I work for ThermaCELL. I came upon this forum and these messages, so I wanted to reply to you all. We certainly stand behind our products and are happy to repair or replace any malfunctioning units that you have.
> 
> Many times if you let the gas flow for two minutes before igniting this will ‘clean out’ the unit and fix the problem. We would urge you to try this on your ThermaCELLs first. If the units are still not working, please send it to: ThermaCELL, 26 Crosby Drive, Bedford MA 01730. Do not include any cartridges or repellent mats. Please fill out the return form (http://www.thermacell.com/sites/default/files/thermacell_return_repair_form.pdf) and include this in your package. Make sure you include your return address. We'll either fix your ThermaCELL and send it back, or send a new one ASAP.
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience and I want to stress that we value all customer feedback and that we stand behind our product. We look forward to getting you some working ThermaCELLs.
> 
> Any questions or concerns - please private message me or email me at jsilvia@thermacell.net



Not sure if this is just a fly by post from a google search, but either way it is nice to see a company come on here and try and help. 

If I could make a recommendation, I would like to be able to buy pads seperate, I seem to need these more often than the butane, oddly though, you sell butane seperate, but not the pads.


----------



## Mlrtime

Wish my son could carry one to Parris Island in September.


----------



## jerkthetrigger

I bought one about a dozen years ago to keep the skeeters off me while I shoot my bow in the back yard. Didn't keep the bugs off at all. I followed all the instructions and could see the little glow and the occasional little puff of smoke out of the thing. Mosquitos still eatin' me alive. So my answer to the op's question is yes, junk!


----------



## pstrahin

I think they work.  I was skeptical at first, but it proved to be as advertised.


----------



## Paymaster

Best invention, for hunting, since the metalic cartridge in my opinion.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Paymaster said:


> Best invention, for hunting, since the metalic cartridge in my opinion.


Yep.


----------



## southernboy2147

my thermacell will take 10-15 strikes for it to light, sometimes more... its aggravating cause its so loud... but once it comes on there is no bug spray out there like it


----------



## Oldstick

I think I may have discovered if I hold mine horizontally while clicking, it seems to light easier.

Or it could be vertically instead, I would have to dig t out to remember but it seems like one or the other worked better.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I need to buy a few.


----------



## Razor Blade

I have 3 or 4 of them and no problems at all. I love em. Scott


----------



## satchmo

If they were 500 bucks each , they'd still be underpriced. They work great.


----------



## Dub

salesguy68 said:


> I have one of the original thermacells and it still works like a champ.  I have bought at least 5 other ones recently (within the last couple years) and they seem to only last about 2-3 uses.  They either fail to light, or will not release the gas in order to light.  I am not sure whats going on.  I have a friend who experiences the same thing.  Grant it, when they work, there is nothing like it, but it can be very frustrating to get into the woods on a hot day just to realize it doesn't work.  I have tried changing the fuel bottles and everything to no avail.  What are your experiences?




My original unit works fine....even after being kicked out of the tree stand before.



I suggest you contact the company and send those 5 units back.


----------



## Eddy M.

I have 5 and the original that is XXXyears old stopped lighting- I'll try returning it and let you know what happens and PS they really work on the bugs I even use them when working in the garden


----------



## Mscott

They work great!!! I just waiting for the news story that they cause some weird lung cancer.


----------



## 35 Whelen

NCHillbilly said:


> Never had one.



Me neither.


----------



## panfried0419

Well worth the $$$


----------



## Eddy M.

Eddy M. said:


> I have 5 and the original that is XXXyears old stopped lighting- I'll try returning it and let you know what happens and PS they really work on the bugs I even use them when working in the garden



Well  -  I sent it in by USPO 7/29  with the simple one page return form and -      got my camo super old unit back TODAY and it works perfectly- no charge - no questions -------------- ya cant beat that for customer service


----------



## wiggins7070

I love mine so much I buy them and give them out at Christmas.


----------



## golffreak

I keep one in my pack and a spare in the truck. That spare has been there for 4 years. Original still going strong.


----------

